# Photokina 2018 - A walk on photokina and some nice shooting experience with some awesome lenses - For Canon as well as µ43...



## JoFT (Oct 20, 2018)

As usual I joined Photokina 2018. I took 3 Cameras with me to get some experience of lenses I haven't checked -and to get a better feeling for lenses I have not used so far...

What had been the best experiences


The EOS-M 32mm f1.4 Great bokeh... great lens
The Tamron 28-300mm super Zoom - really stunning in image quality for price and size...
the new Autofocus Samyang 14mm f2.8
And I have to say the Sigma ART are better than expected - while knowing they are good...
More of that you will find in my detailed review if you like...

The link to my review....


----------

